
Social Expenditures in US Higher Than All Other OECD Countries, Except France - randomname2
https://mises.org/blog/social-expenditures-us-are-higher-all-other-oecd-countries-except-france
======
MrTonyD
Looks like more propaganda from the "Austrian Economists" (you know, those
people who eschew data and prefer philosophy as an economic model.) This
report decides to classify all spending which is "incentivized" by the tax
code as a social expenditure - kind of crazy unless you are looking for some
way to justify crazy theories. At least they admit that the US is actually
quite low on spending if you ignore their biased definition of "social
expenditures".

